# Medieval Fantasy Worldbuilding RP Group



## Limedragon27 (Jun 15, 2020)

So with some recent time on my hands, I get pretty bored, and I had an itch for this kind of stuff for a long time, but my previous attempts to organize a group like this have always failed, so I decided to try again. It'll be a combination of worldbuilding/nationbuilding and roleplaying, both casual and adventurous types. There were attempts to make something like this in these forums before, however they were more based in modern times or possibly even apocalyptic/sci-fi, while it can be a thing down the road if this gets anywhere, I'd like to focus on medieval/ancient fantasy for now. 

We can either use a custom map or a map-based from Earth, whichever idea is more popular. Also, I'm not sure whenever to make this clean or NSFW allowed, making it clean may allow more people to partake and make thing focused around worldbuilding, however making it NSFW may attract more people, but the group would have to have an age requirement of 18 or older, and people may only join just for the shagging rather than actually building up the world, so I'm thinking with enough people we can do a vote. If you're interested in more information, let me know down below!


----------



## Universe (Jun 15, 2020)

Me I’m in


----------



## Limedragon27 (Jun 15, 2020)

Universe said:


> Me I’m in


To be fair, I was thinking of putting grammar requirements, as well as rules against one-liners. Not sure if that's your thing.


----------



## Universe (Jun 15, 2020)

Aw


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 15, 2020)

I'd consider it depending on the traction of course. 
I think SFW would be better in regards to... I guess, keeping engaged. And less policing in general, not having to verify ages and all that fun stuff. 
Plus, if people were to do NSFW, I'd see a lot of people disappearing for 1 on 1 hookups. 

Semi-Para to Para would also be preferred. I guess some might debate the use of 1'st person and 3'rd person.


----------



## Limedragon27 (Jun 15, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> I'd consider it depending on the traction of course.
> I think SFW would be better in regards to... I guess, keeping engaged. And less policing in general, not having to verify ages and all that fun stuff.
> Plus, if people were to do NSFW, I'd see a lot of people disappearing for 1 on 1 hookups.
> 
> Semi-Para to Para would also be preferred. I guess some might debate the use of 1'st person and 3'rd person.



True, me and someone else were discussing it and it will mainly be SFW. There will be an NSFW option for those who want it and can verify their age, but it will mainly be SFW focused. Also, that's a good post length, and I usually prefer 3rd person.


----------



## The-Courier (Jun 17, 2020)

I may be interested, though I tend to lose steam pretty quickly for a large group RP if I don't feel like what I'm doing is contributing anything to the overall goal of what's supposed to be happening.
That being said, I can do semi-paragraphs all the way up to entire thousands of words if that's your sort of thing.

Also, are eight-foot-tall aliens allowed?


----------



## Limedragon27 (Jun 18, 2020)

Not a problem. As far as aliens go I'm not sure, being a medieval fantasy setting a species from another world touching down seems kinda far fetched, maybe an alien-like species though?


----------



## The-Courier (Jun 18, 2020)

Sure, I  can work with that.


----------



## Limedragon27 (Jun 18, 2020)

Think we should be good to get started, I'll make the discord group during the day. Of course, this is still opened for people interested in joining.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 19, 2020)

Limedragon27 said:


> Not a problem. As far as aliens go I'm not sure, being a medieval fantasy setting a species from another world touching down seems kinda far fetched, maybe an alien-like species though?


I was gonna ask if eldritch/cosmic horror stuffs work but I guess I already have the answer, heh.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 19, 2020)

Giants?


----------



## Arishipshape (Jun 19, 2020)

Tell me more. Are individual RPers going to control individual characters within a single domain, each player going to control an entire kingdom/country, perhaps some pre-established lands with characters going to and from the various places? Would human characters be taboo? How dominant and prevalent will magic be? Will it be a common household item or more of a 1 mage every thousand years gets to use it? Or more likely somewhere in between? Will there even be more than one domain in which to have political conflict (not political in the RL politics sense but negotiations, ambassadorial communications, diplomacy, trade, etc.) How many characters are alloted to/expected from each person? Will it be done in on a forum in static posts, or live I.E. Discord?
Note: I'm a minor, if this goes NSFW I'll be disqualified.

EDIT: I didn’t notice the Discord clarification above me. That’s embarrassing.


----------



## Claybot_SN348 (Jun 21, 2020)

Uh, is too late to join? This sounds like something I'd be interested in, or at least something I'd want to check out. I'm a sucker for this kind of stuff. I'm pretty good when it comes to response length, though that sometimes means longer times in between responses. I prefer SFW stuff, but I don't really care if there's an option for NSFW stuff. I'd love to receive an invite, if you're still looking for people.

How high-magic would this setting be? Would there be strange magical items and beings out and about everywhere, or do you want to do something more grounded?


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (Jun 21, 2020)

Im in.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 21, 2020)

I may attempt to partake, once I've learned more about it.


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (Jun 21, 2020)

I like the era and setting of it though.


----------



## Laval-Uborn (Jul 9, 2020)

I'm interested as well!

Haven't found a medieval fantasy RP that I can join in...


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 9, 2020)

I prefer dark fantasy, mostly because I like the ability to play the monster.


----------



## AbstractReptile (Jul 10, 2020)

Might I be able to join? I can do semi-para, and I prefer third person.

All that being said, though, a group RP like this should have a consistent turn order to prevent confusion and multiple posts being sent at the same time.


----------

